# NISMO Headers for 05-06!!!!



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey guys just thought I'd let you know, there are Nismo headers for their r-tune section for the 05-06 frontier. You can get them from www.nismoparts.com, or www.performancenissanparts.com.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

jcivic00 said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd let you know, there are Nismo headers for their r-tune section for the 05-06 frontier. You can get them from www.nismoparts.com, or www.performancenissanparts.com.



here's the scoop:

Nismo R-Tune Headers 05-up 4.0L Frontier, Pathfinder, Xterra
[14002-RND50] $539.95 



MSRP: $650.00 


Nismo R-Tune Headers 
Fits all 4.0L Frontier, Pathfinder, and Xterra 


R-Tune product (for off-road use only) 
Increase HP and Torque by freeing up exhaust flow on your vehicle. 
Made from high quality stainless steel, these headers offer a good performance increase along with excellent craftsmanship and welds 

Anyone seen a picture of these?


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Anyone seen a picture of these?


Bumpity Bump bump


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

They're long tube headers, cut out the first two cats, which is why they are not street legal. I've seen em for a lot cheaper than that price though I forget where...


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> They're long tube headers, cut out the first two cats, which is why they are not street legal. I've seen em for a lot cheaper than that price though I forget where...


They'd be legal here in Victoria BC since we have no smog laws... and they don't test our vehicles. They do in Vancouver, but not on the island.


----------

